# 2 critters, good guy? bad guy?



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

do i want either of these in my vivs? 

critter 1


















critter 2 - ive seen these refered to as pill bugs, or sow bugs. 









im pretty sure these are benefecial, but in what numbers.


TIA


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

1 BAD
2 GOOD

Luke


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

#2 will eat orchid blooms :evil:

John R.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

thanks guys!

i guess ill throw the pill bug in (im guessing this is what it is since i wasnt corrected) as i dont have any blooming plants. ill throw critter 1 out.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

On #2, If it can roll into a ball it is a pill bug or "roly-poly". If it can't roll up it is a sowbug. I have pill bugs in with tincs, galacts and mint terribilis, with no flowers :wink: They breed in the viv and produce pin head sized white babies. Most frogs have eaten the little white ones. The mints will strike the adults and spit them out 80% of the time.

John R.


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

What's bad about millipedes in a viv?

Bev


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

millipedes can be poisonous,they secrete cyanide


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

aren't those centipedes rather than millipedes?


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

With two pairs of legs per segment, they're millipedes. They are centipede-ish in general appearance, though. Mimicry maybe?

Bev


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Bug number 1 will take over your viv too. My friend had an infestation that his leucs wouldn't eat. So I'd be REALLY careful to get that all out.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Tell your friend to read this post. He'll be very happy.

http://www.orchidboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=119

I just got rid of the milliped problem that I had in my tank.



EverettC said:


> Bug number 1 will take over your viv too. My friend had an infestation that his leucs wouldn't eat. So I'd be REALLY careful to get that all out.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

does anyone have any info on the chitin in pill bugs , i would like toget some for vivs , but since i dont even feed RFBs i always thought rolie polies would be dangerous. This is in no way a fact just a thought.


----------

